# O/T sort of....Hot Deal on Ebay



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Wow.....Now this is a HOT deal, Christmas is coming!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Command-Co...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item2557211694

What's the listing fee for something like this? :freak:

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm.. For that price they should hand deliver it.. :lol:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW, how 'bout that. but I can cut you a heck of a deal on THIS set...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=264297

the set I have isn't unopened and MIB like that one, but you can have it for a mere 1/1000 of that Buy It Now price...



--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Not a red cent over two million!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I thought I saw everything until now. Hey! At least you can earn $200 ebay bucks. Just think of all the extra T-jets you could buy with that!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

At 18' of racing action it's only $277,777.77 per foot.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I sent the seller a note. 

"Please check your keyboard. I think that your "zero" key is sticky. ( that or you REALLY like this item and should just keep it.)

Just thought you might like to know since no one is bidding your auction.

Have a great day! "

I will post the reply.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

E-Bay is the new Stupid.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

That listing is stupid enough to tempt me to create a bogus eBay ID and BIN


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

twolff said:


> That listing is stupid enough to tempt me to create a bogus eBay ID and BIN


Too late already bought it using Joez account;-)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, all new in the pack!!! It even comes with the working Maintenance Van!

I'll never have to clean my track again! :thumbsup:


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

WOW!! if that guy gets that price, i can sell all my stuff and make BILLIONS of dollors!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bumpercar88 said:


> Too late already bought it using Joez account;-)


D'oh!

lol


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe Millionare!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Kinda gives me an idear.... Not sure if its something you could actually get away with, but lets say you had a hobbyshop or something and wanted to find a way to buy slotcars for your own personal collection and write it off as a business expense by calling it 'inventory'. Technically, it IS inventory if its for sale. Just post up your personal stuff for sale but put a ludicrous price on it if you dont really want to sell. Then if some poor sap DOES offer up the cash well then you win twice, brotha!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmmm.. For that price they should hand deliver it.. :lol:


Hand deliver? It should come with a complimentary cargo van, paid guards for the trip, and a custom house for the buyer with slot room - heck, slot atrium, slot forum even - for the buyer to move right in to. But then the seller would only be pocketing $4.7 million more or less, depending on the locale. Kinda cuts in to the FREE SHIPPING margin  at that point. 

Maybe these are Liberian dollars - that would make it a veritable bargain at $75,000 U.S. at the posted exchange rate. Yeah, I'm sure that's it?

Who's going to make the first "best offer"? $500 would be 1/100 of 1% of the asking price... that MUST be a bargain, right :drunk:
Boosa must be hopping mad he's not in on this one.


----------

